# First visit to the Recording and PA Lounge



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

After reading some of the threads, I realized that I have no &%$#@& idea what is talked about 90% of the time. But I did understand the sound graphs (or whatever you call them) samples of Rush recording in that article on Louder is Better. The only recording I've ever tried was a single track over backing track of Born Under A Bad Sign, using a Line 6 GuitarPort into Audacity. I had no problem in figuring out that piece of software.

All this other stuff, mastering, mixing boards, micing into a computer,.. it terrifies me.


----------



## puscifer (Aug 13, 2007)

It should.


----------

